# Rainy day look in Southern California!



## cetati (Jan 17, 2010)

Mods, I'm not sure this is the appropriate forum but this IS a fashion look, not a make up look. So... here it is! 

Look of the day in rainy California: 

Plaid flannel shirt & gray open cardigan f/ Urban Outfitters, lacy cami by Hollister, straight leg jeans by True Religion.
Cross necklace is heirloom, make up is boring & not worth listing Metallic wedges are random brand from Taiwan.
The book in hand is my Amazon Kindle 2. Currently: Henry VIII and His Six Wives by Alison Weir.


Edit: I can't seem to get the pictures to resize properly so you'll have to go to my site to see them. SORRY!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 17, 2010)

Great look! I like the cardigan over the open flannel shirt... looks warm and cozy.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 19, 2010)

nice look. It's going to rain all week up in Northern California.


----------

